# Excuse my lame questions



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

atyclb said:


> recalibration is simple. (RTFM for that one  )


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

ggs said:


> How do you recalibrate the tire pressure monitor?


Hey--- get your own lame question thread.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

rumratt said:


> That doesn't make any sense. If you calibrate, then let 10 lbs out of each tire, there is no way for the car to know the difference.


And it won't. It will know if *one* of the wheels is loosing air, though.


----------

